# Need advice with new popcorn maker



## MrGecko (Jan 5, 2017)

I've been looking at starting roasting for some time and over Christmas I got a popcorn maker and I've been trying to use it to roast coffee.

The popcorn maker I have https://www.amazon.co.uk/Halogen-Popcorn-Maker-Seasoning-Shaker/dp/B007N0LQSA

I have tried to roast a few small batches of coffee with it and I've come across a few problems.

1. The built-in rotating stirring arm doesn't rotate the beans, it merely pushes them around in large group

2. When roasting I use a wooden spoon to mix the beans, so they don't burn on one side and still be green on the other. But my first crack was around 3:30 mins and it was very uneven and tasted quite bitter

3. I have tried to use a hairdryer to mix the beans which did a better job at making the roast even, but nowhere near perfect. But this dramatically slowed down the roast getting to first crack around 16:40 mins and that was even with not using the hairdryer nearer the end and going back to the wooden spoon.

I was wondering if anyone has tried to use this popcorn maker to roast coffee and if so how did you adapt it?

I have thought about buying a cheap roasting drum and placing it above the halogen lamp but I am unsure if that would get enough heat to roast.

Thank you


----------



## DaveMak (Dec 6, 2016)

A whirly popper. Was it from claus ohlson. A mate got one too but took it back saying the same thing you have.

There are quite a few modded versions of that model with fins added to the arms for stirring and a halogen lid on top, check youtube

I prefere the upright poppers and I use mine 3/4 times a week with very little problems other than a fast roast.


----------



## "coffee 4/1" (Sep 1, 2014)

Best advice is bin it, the best you probably get is a Spanish roast 'third crack" then a blaze, the best i found for roasting on a budget is a turbo-oven pasta -pots with agitator powered by car window winder, good luck.


----------

